# My First Review ... "The Store" Rothwell, Northamptonshire



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

My first cafe review on here.









This is one coffee shop that has been open for ages in my town, but I never actually got round to going in!

It is a small independent coffee shop, with adequate seating, quite a few comfy chairs (Me and my Mum sat on the big sofa by the bar!). Open entering, it was a nice atmosphere, quiet, but friendly. The bar area seemed very tidy, milk jugs and steamer nice and clean, coffee machine shining, as were the porta-filters! (I thought I was on to a winner!) a nice selection of coffees to buy, have ground if wanted, and take home, one of the coffees was "Brew of the day!" (which I assume was the coffee they were using this day)

We took our seat at the sofa, the barista brought over a menu on a clipboard (At seat service!), coffees were sold as "Single" and "Double" but we were asked what cup we wanted it in.

I had a double hazelnut latte in a "large" cup (Same size as the medium cups at Costa) and my mum had a single shot cappuccino in a large cup.

I watched the barista make the drinks, all seemed to be going as expected i.e. banging of the milk jug to get rid of soap bubbles, tamping ... She wiped the steam wand, but didn't purge it, oh dear!

The latte I had was very nice, coffee was a very nice blend (I'm not good at describing things, but it tasted very smooth!) just right amount of syrup, very thick froth. Loved it.

The coffee was so good, my mum who only drinks tea normally (Went off coffee due to extreme caffeine rush once ...) had two of the cappuccinos, and said she'd go back for another!

Overall cleanliness was good too, the cafe was clean and tidy, no mess, floors swept, toilet was clean too.

I'd definetely reccomend The Store if you're in Rothwell!

Forgot to mention, I loved the coffee blend so much, I had some fresh beans ground and brought them home and shall let you know how I get one with them. They taste a little like Costa Coffee.


----------

